
Bitnami Stacksmith – Create custom container images in minutes - angrymouse
https://stacksmith.bitnami.com/
======
jdoliner
Maybe I'm just a curmudgeon... but I feel like a SaaS service that lets me
check a box to add `apt-get install python` to my Dockerfile isn't a huge
upgrade over opening my Dockerfile and adding `apt-get install python` myself.
Is there more to this that I'm missing?

~~~
prydonius
Hi, I'm an engineer on the Bitnami team working on Stacksmith. If you’re
already comfortable maintaining your image stack, keep writing Dockerfiles
manually.

We don't think that the average Python developer should have to know apt, yum,
apk, the packaging multi-verse, and bash just to get a secure environment
where ‘pip install’ works reliably.

We created Stacksmith to help application developers keep their container
images up-to-date with ease, without having to worry about the underlying
stack too much, whilst still giving completely visibility into what's inside.
This opens up the benefits of containers to a much wider audience of
developers over time.

